# Quelle machine pour développer sur Mac OS X / Iphone ?



## Lexxis (2 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
la question peut paraître un peu débile pourtant, quelle machine Apple utilisez vous (ou conseillerez vous) pour développer pour Mac OS X et/ou iPhone.

Cordialement,


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2009)

N'importe laquelle fera l'affaire, je dirais qu'il te faut surtout un écran de taille confortable pour Xcode. Mais c'est sûr qu'un MacPro 8-coeurs compile plus vite qu'un Mac mini :rateau:


----------



## grumff (2 Avril 2009)

Et encore qu'un macmini il a déjà un processeur très honorable pour faire du dev. Les machines c'est important pour les jeux, mais pour coder, tous les macs récents font l'affaire.


----------



## Lexxis (2 Avril 2009)

Le jeux... a effectivement une importance aussi... Je joue principalement à WoW, mais je penses aussi installer Windows (heuu... j'ai dit ça moi ???) pour avoir accès à d'autre jeux.
L'idée du Mac Mini tombe donc à l'eau...
J'ai fait pas mal de recherche et:
Le Mac Pro me fait baver... mais je ne penses pas avoir besoin d'autant de puissance. Reste l'iMac (avec une carte ATI) et le MacBook Pro... Avec tout de même un avantage pour le portable puisqu'il est.... portable.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## FitzChevalerie (3 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,
en ce qui me concerne, j'ai un MacMini, un iMac et un MacBook Air, et je dois dire qu'il n'y a pas photo. Dès que je peux être sur mon iMac, c'est ce que je choisis. Le MacMini est sympa, mais pour moi il n'a d'utilité que celui de Media Center, donc niveau puissance je ne peux pas trop m'avancer. Quand à la comparaison MacBook Pro et iMac, ça dépend vraiment de l'utilisation que tu veux en faire. Si tu joues à WoW comme tu dis, un écran 20 ou 24 pouces ainsi qu'un vrai clavier/souris sera beaucoup plus agréable qu'un 15/17 pouces sur un portable avec un clavier intégré, mais ça ce n'est qu'un avis personnel. 
Comme il est dit plus haut, pour coder, n'importe quelle machine fera l'affaire, mais un écran assez grand te permet d'avoir une vue d'ensemble sous Xcode, ce qui n'est pas négligeable.
Donc si tu veux un ordinateur pour chez toi, le iMac me semble une bonne solution. Si par contre tu comptes prendre la poudre d'escampette et coder sous le soleil (attention, écran brillant !!!) de la fac ou autre, et bien le MacBook Pro semble plus te convenir.

Bon courage, et vive ce genre de dilemmes !!!!


----------



## grumff (3 Avril 2009)

Si c'est pour jouer à wow, même le macmini fait l'affaire. C'est qu'au niveau de la carte 3D qu'il pêche, le processeur est hyper correct. Mais il doit même être capable de faire tourner un cod4 (certes pas de façon optimale).


----------



## Céroce (6 Avril 2009)

Pour coder, privilégie un grand écran et un clavier avec un pavé numérique. XCode est lent sur ma machine qui n'a pas loin de 5 ans, mais reste très utilisable. Alors, même sur le MacMini, il doit dépoter.


----------

